# Fishfinder questions



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm helping a fishing bud outfit his new to him boat for fishing, 20' Chris Craft ... we're trying to decide on a fishfinder and decide on the many options, so here are some of our issues:
1) We're serious casual fishermen, 50+ years experience, not pros but have pretty good skills. I've been in a few walleye tourneys on Erie and we may enter some, but our focus is mainly fishing in general, taking the boat on lakes that allow a 100 HP motor, drifting, trolling, anchored, Erie, West Branch, Skeeter, Tappan, etc, walleyes and associated species, cats, perch, crappies, 'Gills, and the ever popular Freshwater Drum 
2) Max budget $1,000, would prefer to keep it under that but want something that will serve our needs, rather spend a little extra and not be sorry after the fact.
3) What features do we really need, is the the side scan sonar, structure sonar, etc. anything else worth the extra cost, how much detail is needed to be a good fit for our needs?
4) Lowrance or Hummingbird, or something else, who makes the best unit and supports it without major issues and extra expenses after the fact?
5) Thinking about something that uses the Navionics chips, are those worth the expense?
6) Is there anything else we need to consider?

Thanks in advance guys, I appreciate your input.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the humminbird 899 I hd si. Has side imaging down imaging and great sonar. Has a larger screen amd gps with map functions. Can use map cards can be networked to other units and currently on sale for 899.00 at cabelas and various other places. I've been using it for a year now great unit.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I would also recommend hummingbird. Either the 800 or 900 series. You can buy units preloaded with contour maps or buy the chips separate. I have both Navionics premium and Lakemaster in my 1198c and prefer Navionics. If you fish local lakes i would get Side Image! In the spring you can drive along and see bluegill and bass beds plain as day. Move your courser on the hummingbird over to the beds and hit mark. Also find structure you never knew exsisted. One local lake i found 3 sunken boats. 

Also with the hummingbird units you can register your unit and become a hummingbird select member for free. Then when they come out with new technology or software updates just download them to a SD card and update your unit. I have my 1198 connected to my I-Pilot link minn kota terrova, thats worth its weight in gold trolling on erie!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Best thing to do is go somewhere that has a fish finder display with all makes and models and start going through the menus in demo mode. For your budget you can get one heck of a finder. When I decided to buy a new finder I ended up going with lowrance hds 8 gen 2. Compared that to a hummingbird lowrance was just more user friendly and set up better for me. But it's a ford Chevy thing. And I like Fords and lowrance. I did get the structure scan with mine and love it. You can mark fish on it but its more for finding structure. If you go with a lowrance and get the structure scan I highly recommend getting a DVD from DR. Sonar. It will help with settings and interpreting what you see on the screen. Good luck


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Since you questioned the use of map cards you've already made the best decision you could have made, and that is being sure that you have GPS. Of course being able to mark an exact spot is something that makes GPS great, but IMO even something that is more important to a person that trolls or drift fishes, is the fact that you can see the path your boat just took. Especially on a lake like Erie where fish can be found over basically featureless bottoms. 

Pretty much every depth finder uses a color display now, but if you happen to be considering one that doesn't have a color display, stop considering that unit. A color display is much more informative, and wayyyyyy easier to see in bright conditions. 

I've yet to experience the joy that Structure Scan has to offer in finding structure, but I plan on upgrading my console unit very soon, and I will either buy the Structure Scan module with it (Lowrance) or the unit I buy will have the capability of having Structure Scan added to it at a later date. With that said, units with Structure scan and a screen size larger than 5" are going to cost more than your stated budget. 

If you have the room, and with the size of boat you mentioned, I'm certain that you do. I'd go with a larger screen unit that can have Structure Scan added to it at a later date. I've looked at the HDS8 that G3guy mentioned, and it looks like a great size to me. 

Really your choices are going to come down to brand and user friendliness. That's why I'd consider G3guy's advice of going somewhere that has multiple manufacturers units and trying them out is great advice.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Tightlines brings up a good point. You didn't say anything about what t-motor you will be using but if it is a Minn Kota that has I-Pilot Link then the right answer for the sonar unit is Humminbird. 
Almost every piece of advice that I see says to go with a big a screen as you can afford. With a $1000 budget, I would try to score a used 998 (or if really lucky a 1198). Lots of fellas are upgrading to the top shelf ONIX units so you may get lucky enough to find a quality used 99x or 119x. 

Also think about your next $1000 spend (next year?). I personally don't have the 360 unit but those that do say that the bow mounted 360 is a game changer. If that is in your future as well then the bigger screen HB is the way to go now.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Just another thought on the used 898/998/1198... if you find that you want to go that route, look for an HD unit. (The model number should look something like "998c HD SI") The HD was a mid-model upgrade that enhanced the display (I think). 
The HD is newer and may cost a little more but it certainly is worth a little more.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

my opinion I would deff get the chip especially for bigger waters..i have both hotmaps and lakemaster and I prefer the lakemaster but hotmaps is also decent..i also would agree with some of the other post id go with a hummingbird 800 or 900 series good reliable units and big enough units to see things in water


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> Just another thought on the used 898/998/1198... if you find that you want to go that route, look for an HD unit. (The model number should look something like "998c HD SI") The HD was a mid-model upgrade that enhanced the display (I think).
> The HD is newer and may cost a little more but it certainly is worth a little more.


Same pixel counts. In my research I've found that HD models are backlit with an led, and non-HD with screen backlit using more power.


----------

